# Installing ES Motor Mounts inserts



## Tigs57 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello, I'm trying to decide if I should do the install of the ES motor mount inserts on my spec V myself or have someone do them for me. Could those of you who have done this please let me know how difficult this is and roughly how long it would take? (Tried finding said info via search to no avail). I contacted a local dealer and the only 'price' they could give me was a whooping $360 for 4 hours worth of labour to 'change' the motor mounts. I attempted to explain that it was just the inserts that were to be changed out, but they couldn't cross that bridge apparently 

Thanks,

PS first post attempt stalled half way thru, so I hope this doesn't end up being a dupe.


----------



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

Tigs57 said:


> Hello, I'm trying to decide if I should do the install of the ES motor mount inserts on my spec V myself or have someone do them for me. Could those of you who have done this please let me know how difficult this is and roughly how long it would take? (Tried finding said info via search to no avail). I contacted a local dealer and the only 'price' they could give me was a whooping $360 for 4 hours worth of labour to 'change' the motor mounts. I attempted to explain that it was just the inserts that were to be changed out, but they couldn't cross that bridge apparently
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PS first post attempt stalled half way thru, so I hope this doesn't end up being a dupe.


I just installed them last week. They arent all that hard but it takes about 1.5 hrs to complete, and another set of hands. The top rear bolt is a pain in the butt to remove. I had to disconnect my downpipe from the header in order to reach the bolt. Another bit of advice is to use vasoline to help slide them in. Hope this helps


----------



## Tigs57 (Oct 3, 2004)

Does the engine require any additional support while doing the changeover?


----------



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

Tigs57 said:


> Does the engine require any additional support while doing the changeover?


No it just hangs. I never had a problem.


----------



## White04SpecV (Aug 4, 2004)

*ES inserts*

Just put them in last night. The trouble is getting the through bolts loosened in the first place. Without that, you could do it in 15 minutes. Some kind of lube would be reccommended to get it back in. When you put the frame rail back up in the car. leave the right-rear insert out, until you get the bar up around the exhaust hanger. The only advise that I could give you on the rear bolt to avoid removing your header is to have a buch of extensions. I got one about 1 foot long and got my wrench almost to the other side of the suspension knuckle. Have some one support the socket right at the mount and crank like a monkey in heat! You should be able to break it. To put it back in, point the wrench up from the bolt and you should have no problem. The car sounds great after they are in. The noise they add combined with an increase from a CAI, is enough to get you introuble. You'll wanna tac out every gear just to hear it.


----------

